

Darpa Grand Challenge: Autonomous Bipedal Robot - MiguelHudnandez
http://www.hizook.com/blog/2012/04/03/new-darpa-grand-challenge-humanoid-robots-preliminary-unofficial-details

======
MiguelHudnandez
For anyone wanting to sink their teeth into the previous grand challenge,
autonomous cars, there is a Nova special called "The Great Robot Race" [1].
It's available to watch on Netflix streaming [2]. I couldn't find a link to
watch the full special online via other means.

[1] <http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/darpa/>

[2] [https://signup.netflix.com/movie/The-Great-Robot-Race-
Nova/7...](https://signup.netflix.com/movie/The-Great-Robot-Race-
Nova/70050544)

